# What's Going On & Swap Idea



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

So what is everyone working on these days? It might say it's Spring on the calendar but it sure don't look or feel like it. :bored: Although it's nice to see the snow gone, the thick sheet of ice was an unpleasant sight to deal with yesterday morning. 

I'm making a couple blocks for a baby quilt for my grand-daughter with a group of friends. I'm hand quilting a baby quilt for my "niece" in Scotland. I have set some goals for the week too. I really should back to a number of things, and I'm sure I will sooner or later. :huh:

I'm thinking of the Spring blocks that we just finished swapping. I think I want to turn them into a table runner & making some placemats for Easter. And then I decided that I wanted to make some new kitchen tea-towels to go with them. Which is why the other thread started on the swap/tutorial board. (With permission of course) I thought it might be nice to swap with some one. 

Now you can see what I'm up to what are you doing?

RHT


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been working on the 10,000 piece scrap quilt. I have 800 of the 2000 strips done.

this weekend I have to put my quilting aside and sew up 16 white vestments. Promised they would be ready for Easter when they will be needed.

Easter weekend I plan on painting the inside of my Machine Shed - and then the fun starts with moving stuff in and getting organized. I plan on hanging quilts on the walls, but they do need paint first.

And then DH and I will be taking a short trip to St. Louis, going to drop off a few sewing machines and pick up at least three more- I wish I could find homes for a few more of those I have that aren't going to fit in the collection. With around 150 machines, I've got a few that don't fit LOL!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I am cutting squares to make a denim rag quilt.
I am also making pieced plastic bag holders for gifts.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Macy, you are a very brave soul. I can't imagine that many pieces.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Want to put together a quilt using the New blocks we just finished in the last SWAP,, it's going to be so Springy and cheerful!!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Finished one market/purse bag black bear theme. Planning black bear pot holders and another market bag. Wish I had bought a baby quilt yesterday at goodwill that was nice but just not quilted....


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm still working on my Dear Jane Quilt. I started the 11th row today. Only 2 more after this one. Then, of course, there are the triangles for the borders. 

A couple weeks ago I made pillowcases for the grands. It was so nice to make something that sewed up fast!!!! :happy:

Macy - We need to see a picture!!!:clap:


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Gretchen what neat pillow cases you made for the grandkids. 
I bet they are going to love them!


----------

